# JFormDesigner Form aufrufen



## LL0rd (25. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir heute die Demo Version des JFormDesigners für Eclipse geladen und wollte das Teil ausprobieren, aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ganz, was es da macht. 

Ich habe mir nun eine Form "TestApp" erstellt, JFormDesigner hat mir dazu dann auch sofort die passende Klasse angelegt. Und zu jedem Element, dass ich auf der Form platziere, bekomme ich Einträge in dieser Klasse. Soweit verstehe ich das ganze noch, aber wie kann ich das ganze mir denn nun anzeigen lassen?

In dem Projekt habe ich jetzt noch eine Klasse "sys", dass die Main Methode beinhaltet. Der naheliegendste Aufruf, der mir nun in den Sinn gekommen ist, wäre eine Instanz zu erzeugen und diese mit .show() anzeigen zu lassen - so wie ich das auch z.B. mit C# Forms mache.


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		TestApp bla = new TestApp();
		bla.show();
	}
```

Aber leider sagt mir Eclipse sofort, dass diese Methode deprecated ist. Kann mir jemand vll. einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Mortl2 (3. September 2007)

Hi,

Bin gerade zufällig durch Google auf diesen Thread gekommen,  lol.

Probier mal bla.setVisible(true)!

mfg
Mortl


----------

